# Manufacturers Week - Dodo Jucie Supernatural Hybrid



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Supernatural Hybrid 100ml









Half wax, half sealant, Dodo Supernatural Hybrid Sealant takes on all-corners in the LSP (Last Stage Protection) market - whether expensive boutique waxes or fashionable hi-tech sealants. Excellent durability and heat resistance from the semi-synthetic recipe, in a convenient and affordable 100ml jar

want to win some -


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, what an awesome prize!

I was just reading a thread regarding this


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Go on then


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes please. Can never have too much


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Would love to try that! 
Always in a quandary with my silver/blue car as don't want a wax to dull the fleck, but want a wax for the look!


----------



## tommo79uk (Mar 7, 2015)

Put me down for a chance


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Would love to try this.


----------



## suttz83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just started a thread on this as I am wanting to try it so wouldn't mind winning some. 

How do you win tho? Am I missing something?


----------



## Eddzie (Jan 19, 2015)

Ohh Put me down for this too defo would like to try this out


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

> want to win some -


Hells yeah, but how?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Oooh yes please, would love to compare it to hybrid86


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Would love to try that, nice tub too


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RichieM said:


> Hells yeah, but how?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358547


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Just bought a dull Silver car and this would be great last step


----------



## ChrisS819 (Apr 25, 2013)

Put me down for a chance. I have a meteor grey Porsche Cayenne I'd love to try it on.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Count me in...please.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I Want to try Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid because i always say yes to dodos gear..


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Think this one closed a while ago chaps


----------

